# Couple of pics of our yard haunt



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

My town had Trick or Treat on the 29th. It was only an hour but everyone had a great time. The ToTs were great, a lot of really good costumes.
Here are some pics.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1634


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's looking kinda creepy. Your costume looks great!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the corpse in the coffin!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The corpse in the coffin is charming, and the Ghostly Gentleman is quite dashing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your costume is great. I really like how you used hay bales


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you like the pics. Next year I am hoping to animate the coffin and maybe even get a cemetery fence finished. A year just goes by so fast anymore. Hope everyone has a great time this year like we did.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I, too, am a big fan of the guy in the coffin - he has a lot of character and adds a nice touch


----------

